# Hei on th all TT lovers



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello guys. I am a 46 year old " boy " , living on the west coast of Norway . Have an Audi TT quattro 8N . Have totally renovated car , are now in the final inning before painting . Has rebuilt on the front of the
Has built on the front of a 8J TT RS , bonnet is molded on the plastic . Grill and lattice is original from Audi RS 2012, original DRL led light RS6 is built -in. 
Going to paint Sept. 16 , matt black with matt silver details. The budget is blown , so wheels have to wait.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

welcome  ,, is it cold up there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i was wondering why the steering wheel was on the " wrong " side..


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> welcome  ,, is it cold up there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i was wondering why the steering wheel was on the " wrong " side..


Cold,no no .
19 C ' today, but a month or two foward ....cold as ice :?
Steering wheel is on the "right" side


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi terlars6, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

terlars6 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > welcome  ,, is it cold up there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i was wondering why the steering wheel was on the " wrong " side..
> ...


even when it is on the left ..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Have now changed my mind. The car is now painted Black Saphire Metallic with gun / silver metallic details


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

more pictures plzzzzzz


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is some more pix


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Front pictures


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ready after paint,


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Front/side


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Near front with DRL


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

DRL Front


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rear


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Not sure if i like your silver trim , and maybe give a little more thot to positioning the number plate better to fit in with the other lines


----------



## terlars6 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it looks confused IMO

J
xx


----------

